# Jobs In Sport



## charlieboy561 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am currently planning a move to the UAE and I am searching for jobs in sport in the region. I am currently the advertising and sponsorship manager for a well known English football team, so I look after the sales side of the advertising and sponsorship opportunities at the club.

I would love to find a similar opportunity in the UAE but I am finding information very difficult to come by as many of the sports teams have very limited websites and the larger organisations such as the pro league, yas marina etc do have pages to upload a CV etc but no information about specific vacancies.

If anybody can help me with my search it would be appreciated. 

Many Thanks

Charlie


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Charlie, unfortunately you will struggle whilst searching in the UK, you really need to be out here in person. You need to start meeting people in the industry and building your own network, everyone kinda knows everyone somewhere along the line in sport here as its such a bubble. On a positive note it's a very good time of year to start looking as there are many events coming up and I can tell you from personal experience within the industry that sports sponsorship is very much available. I suggest you come over here for at least a week and start knocking on doors, it worked for me but you have to be patient. When you have made 5 posts on here you will unlock the private message function, I would like to have a look at your CV as I know some very reputable sponsorship agencies here.


----------



## charlieboy561 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi webmongaz, thanks for your reply. I have been using linkedin and google to research key contacts etc to introduce myself which has worked to a certain point, but I agree that it is a very difficult market to break into whilst in the UK. 
I have enough money saved to make the move to the UAE and set myself up and I willing to take the risk of moving without a job, but obviously would feel more relaxed with a position in place. 
I am more than happy to forward you my CV, so will be happy to attach it once I have unlocked the features or if you would prefer me to email it over I will be more than happy to. 

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## chrisjoce (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi ther. I would also love some advice if you could help me out please. I'm a strength and conditioning coach looking to move to Dubai and would love to get into the sport industry there but like Charlie am struggling to get anywhere while based in the UK. Any advice would greatly appreciated. 

Thanks

Chris


----------

